# Whats your biggest bass on the river ?



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I would like to know what is the biggest bass everyone has caught on the river ? And what id u catch it on ?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

5.5,lb. Smallmouth in a rocky creek area just off the main river on the Oh. side. Not much, but it was an ultra violent fight on 6lb. test and light action rod & reel. His last crash dive at the side of the boat broke my rod in half. Luckily he was diving into the bottom of the net. Used a Rebel Wee Craw, brown top, orange belly. Killer lure on the rocks.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

my biggest smallie on the river is 5.02 all i can tell you is it was on the river some were in p.a.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

A six and a quarter pound smallie on a tube just before a storm. My buddy has two over six on a buzz bait.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Nine pound wiper, #7 Shad Rap trolling.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

4lb largemouth at pike island dam


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

I caught a 5.5lb largemouth at the mouth of a creek Meldhahl pool, on a jerkbait, day after Thanksgiving 2 years ago. C & R. The shad were all over there. My best 5 went around 11 lbs.
Bassky


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

When i catch a bas on the rivier i will post . my biggest and what i got it on LOL . I hope to get a few this weekend while fishing the river


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

New Cumberland Pool has given me plenty of large and smallmouth in the 4lb. range but thats been several years ago. I haven't been down there in at least two years and I miss it! Something about that "industrial" fishing!


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Laughery Creek, Indiana. 6-9-88 Largemouth bass. 6lb 9 oz. Its on my wall. Tequilla sunrise 6" plastic worm. Raider


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well glad to hear there are some pigs in there. I hope to get a few of them this weekend


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I now officially have a biggest fish on the river. Giant drum cranking for bass. 11 3/4 inch bass with minimum tournie keeper = 12 inches. Rough fishery! Nice job wiiliamonica finishing in the money in the ABA!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

heres a couple of 4+ an 1 over 5# out of the big O 
1st pic live shiner new martinsville wva
2nd pike island pool/ pop-r /my 1st fish ohio smally(on wall)
2rd pike island dam tailwaters 3'' glow in dark twistertail 
mrtwister


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Caught a 25 inch 11+ lb. wiper Pike Island pool trolling a shad rap.

My best smally tail waters of Hannibal Dam 22 inch 7+ lb. minnow under bobber.

Biggest fish I ever got out of the Ohio 36 inch 20+ lb. sheep head tail 
waters at Hannibal Dam 3" cartruse twister tail 1/4 oz. jig head.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

bobby said:


> I now officially have a biggest fish on the river. Giant drum cranking for bass. 11 3/4 inch bass with minimum tournie keeper = 12 inches. Rough fishery! Nice job wiiliamonica finishing in the money in the ABA!



Thanks Bobby!!!! Well my biggest fish on the ohio is a 1.5lbs largemouth.


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Caught a 6 lb smallie below Greenup dam. I have seen them up to 8 lbs caught below dam. I caught mine on a minnow. Most are caught and released using nightcrawlers


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

My biggest is a 12#6oz Hybrid Striped Bass below Meldahl. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice color on that smallie Boneman...


----------



## rivernut (Jun 4, 2009)

4# 9 oz. smallmouth chart./white spinnerbait 10/2009


----------

